# x control 210 bremscheibengröße ??



## harry22 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo 

möchte größere bremscheibe vorne an meinem 
x control 210 montieren und weiß jetzt aber nicht welche 
soll ich 180er oder dann 200er nehmen ??
hier mal ein link 
http://cgi.ebay.de/A2Z-Bremsscheibe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5ad5b5f374
im moment habe ich 160 montiert nur möchte ich was 
was eben noch ein bisschen besser ist ?
ich wiege im moment 87 kilo also bringe dann bikefertig
gute 90 kilo auf die waage !!
zu welcher größe würdet ihr mir denn raten ???
danke für die antworten 

grüße harald


----------



## hergi. (10. Januar 2010)

hallo harald, 
ich habe an meiner x control 210 gleich beim kauf ne 180er scheibe vorne drauf montieren lassen. ich (mit ausrüstung: 80 kg) bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden. die kann einiges wegstecken. wie das ganze mit ner 200er scheibe aussieht weis ich leider nicht. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry22 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo 
danke für die antwort

bei der 200 habe ich halt schon mal irgendwo gelesen da hätte man 
schnell problem mit einem klingeln der scheibe !
deswegen bin ich mir da nicht sicher 
wobei ich eigentlich denke das die 180 reichen sollte ??

grüße harald


----------



## hergi. (10. Januar 2010)

klingeln der scheibe?


----------



## harry22 (10. Januar 2010)

hergi. schrieb:


> klingeln der scheibe?




ja ich meine damit sie würde sich leichter verziehen 
also eine unwucht und dann kanns zu einem surren 
oder eben schleifen bei gewissen geschindigkeiten 
kommen !?!?!
habe ich ma irgenwo so gelesen 

grüße harald


----------



## hergi. (10. Januar 2010)

achso, das wurde auch schon bei ner 180er prophezeit, hab bis jetzt aber noch keine solcher probleme.


----------



## harry22 (11. Januar 2010)

hallo 


mmmh 
sonst keine eine meinung dazu ???

grüße harald


----------



## Robert01 (12. Januar 2010)

Na dann will ich mal...
Ich habe mir gleich beim Kauf vorn eine 180er Scheibe montieren lassen und habe bei 100kg "trocken" keinerlei Probleme. 
Kilometerlange Abfahrten sind bei mir zwar die Ausnahme, aber dafür hat die Bremse auch ne ordentliche Fuhre zu verzögern...
Bei deinem Gewicht dürfte es also erst recht keine Probleme geben. Bremsscheiben-Klingeln: Fehlanzeige.

Gruß Robert


----------



## harry22 (12. Januar 2010)

morgen 


danke für die antwort 

bin mir eben noch nicht sicher ob ich nun eine 180 er nehme oder lieber gleich eine 200 er ??

mal gucken vielleicht sagt papa auch was dazu ???

lg harald


----------



## eviltubbie (12. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre an meinem Bike vorne eine 180er und die reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. Januar 2010)

harry22 schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> 
> danke für die antwort
> ...



Ich erwäge gerade den Wechsel von vorn 180 auf 200. 
Nein, braucht man nicht unbedingt- aber es macht einfach mehr Spaß. Am liebsten hätte ich die 09er Saint 200/180 meines Enduros auch am Tourenradl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry22 (26. Januar 2010)

hi leute 

so habe jetzt eine gekauft 
habe mich für 180 entschieden 
denke mal des reicht für mich !!

grüße harald


----------

